# Should I buy a PS3.



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jun 10, 2009)

Is it a really good console or is the Xbox better?  I already have a Wii but I find it a bit babyish (but great for parties).  Is the PS3 worth the money?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 10, 2009)

Depends what you want it for. The PS3 is pretty much future proof as a general media centre (Blu Ray, expandable on board HDD, ability to stream stuff like movies and music over your home network), I cannot gush enough about how good HD is (altho obv you need a 1080p telly to make it worthwhile) and it's got a good selection of games (which are going to start getting better as more publishers make titles PS3 native and code to full HD).

In the Eggsbox corner, it's got a way way better developed online community thing going on (even if it's rammed full of wankstain teenager yanks calling everyone 'fag' all the time), is considerably cheaper for the basic box (which if you want to do some stuff you'll need to spend money to upgrade) and has more games.

So if you want to buy a games console that also happens to be a media centre and will future proof you get a PS3; if you want a games console that just plays games get an X-Box. And then send it back when it breaks in 3 months...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2009)

The xbox online experience is fantastic, and I've never had any problem with abuse, it's cheaper and it has a bigger number of games. The PS3 is a very pricey hd video player (which to get the most out of means you need a decent tv) with a rather fragmented online set up.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jun 10, 2009)

what about the games?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 10, 2009)

Pretty much par for par. The number of triple A titles on both systems is about the same (mostly the same titles in fact), with a couple of system native titles (e.g. MGS4 and Killzone 2 for the PS3) thrown in. KE's playing down the wider media functionality of the PS3 because technologically the 360 is a dead end, and it's only use as I mentioned earlier, is as a games console.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't think that I'd use the online facilites anyway.  Presumably you have to pay for them both?


----------



## yield (Jun 10, 2009)

the big (many times over) debate



FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I don't think that I'd use the online facilites anyway.  Presumably you have to pay for them both?



PS3 online is free.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Pretty much par for par. The number of triple A titles on both systems is about the same (mostly the same titles in fact), with a couple of system native titles (e.g. MGS4 and Killzone 2 for the PS3) thrown in. KE's playing down the wider media functionality of the PS3 because technologically the 360 is a dead end, and it's only use as I mentioned earlier, is as a games console.



Dead end? Sky content coming this autumn, new hard drives rumoured, the freeview add on with recording etc likely? Everyone knows blu ray is a dead end as high def downloading is the future, the Xbox is in the lead here, they have the brand and the infrastructure in place to make it work in an easy and usable way. They also have a higher installed user base, a far bigger online community. Sony have what exactly?

As for games, I'd say they're about the same in terms of graphics (with the PS3 probably able to pull ahead at some point) but with the excellent online element of the 360 the PS3 can't compete.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2009)

yield said:


> the big (many times over) debate
> 
> 
> 
> PS3 online is free.



Xbox 360 online is barely 60 pence a week and superior.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I don't think that I'd use the online facilites anyway.  Presumably you have to pay for them both?



Well, then the PS3 is probably the way to go but you're stuck with a machine which primary selling point is it plays a disc format that will be obsolete in a few years.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 10, 2009)

> Everyone knows blu ray is a dead end as high def downloading is the future,



How far in the future? And on what rights management? Who is 'everyone'?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 10, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Everyone knows blu ray is a dead end as high def downloading is the future,


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 10, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> Is it a really good console or is the Xbox better?  I already have a Wii but I find it a bit babyish (but great for parties).  Is the PS3 worth the money?



Yes


Neither the xbox or ps3 is better then the other TBH.

Both have pro's and cons

Xbox pro's
Great back catalogue
Exclusive games
better online facility (with sky sports & movies coming soon)
Movie download
better graphics
cheaper

xbox cons:
no blu ray player
machine is liable to break down
wireless thingy's are expensive
xbox live costs

ps3 pro's:
bluray player
wireless built in
free online
machine not liable to break down

ps3 cons:
price
not as many games
graphics aint as good (aprt from ps3 only tiitles)
can't download movies

I went for the xbox mainly coz i got it free with a phone contract and love it

people i know with a ps3 love it also

choice is yours


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 10, 2009)

As for the Xbox machine is liable to break down thing, I'm on my 2nd PS3. Failed - irrepairably - out of warranty after about 18 months.

I realise that's not quite the same as some Xbox reports, but they're not entirely break-proof.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not going to start a new thread, just hijack this if that's ok 

I'm going to treat myself when my inheritance comes through in a couple of weeks time. I was going to get an XBox 360, but I worry about it breaking, plus about this supposed noisiness. It'll be by the telly in the front room, so no getting away from it. What most appeals about the 360 is the arcade. I don't know much about this at all, seriously, so pardon my nobness, but I believe you can download a whole bunch of old games, yes? Are they in a separate part to the main XBox Live thing, or do you have to pay the sub to get access to them too? And how much do they generally cost?

Also, does the PS3 have anything like the arcade? 

I'm not a massive gamer, haven't really been since the original playstation, and then before that it was my trusty Sega Master System II  I was considering doing the boring thing and getting a Wii, but the prospect of having that whole host of old games to dl is excellent.

Halp!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 23, 2009)

Just as a heads up. 

The PS3 was being sold for £200 in WHSmiths the other day


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 23, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm not going to start a new thread, just hijack this if that's ok
> 
> I'm going to treat myself when my inheritance comes through in a couple of weeks time. I was going to get an XBox 360, but I worry about it breaking, plus about this supposed noisiness. It'll be by the telly in the front room, so no getting away from it. What most appeals about the 360 is the arcade. I don't know much about this at all, seriously, so pardon my nobness, but I believe you can download a whole bunch of old games, yes? Are they in a separate part to the main XBox Live thing, or do you have to pay the sub to get access to them too? And how much do they generally cost?


Basically you pay your xbox live subsription, then you have to buy points. You use these points to get games or movies.

I'm not sure what games are free (if any) but they would be crappy ones.

stuff like speedball 2, Grand theft auto san andreas or halo would have to be paid for tho.

All game demos are free as are alot of the bits n bobs you can get (like wallpapers etc)

Theres talk of sky movies and sky sports being available by the end of the year IIRC


----------



## sim667 (Jun 23, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Theres talk of sky movies and sky sports being available by the end of the year IIRC



Yeah it will be like sky player on their website.....

no sure about live channels tho.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 23, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm not going to start a new thread, just hijack this if that's ok
> 
> I'm going to treat myself when my inheritance comes through in a couple of weeks time. I was going to get an XBox 360, but I worry about it breaking, plus about this supposed noisiness. It'll be by the telly in the front room, so no getting away from it. What most appeals about the 360 is the arcade. I don't know much about this at all, seriously, so pardon my nobness, but I believe you can download a whole bunch of old games, yes? Are they in a separate part to the main XBox Live thing, or do you have to pay the sub to get access to them too? And how much do they generally cost?
> 
> ...



If it breaks down under warranty you'll get a replacement. You can cut down a great deal of the noise by installing games to hard drive (it cuts out like 80% of it ime)...


----------



## jæd (Jun 23, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Dead end? Sky content coming this autumn, new hard drives rumoured, the freeview add on with recording etc likely? Everyone knows blu ray is a dead end as high def downloading is the future, the Xbox is in the lead here...



PS3 already has all of this.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 23, 2009)

sim667 said:


> Yeah it will be like sky player on their website.....
> 
> no sure about live channels tho.



Aye, theres talk of sky sports being live. so you buy a football match to watch live

sounds well good, specially for suckers like me without sky sports


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 23, 2009)

jæd said:


> PS3 already has all of this.



live sky?


----------



## jæd (Jun 23, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> If it breaks down under warranty you'll get a replacement. You can cut down a great deal of the noise by installing games to hard drive (it cuts out like 80% of it ime)...



Quicker just to buy something that's reliable...


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 23, 2009)

jæd said:


> Quicker just to buy something that's reliable...



at twice the price


----------



## jæd (Jun 23, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> live sky?



Not Sky content, but you record TV to your hard disk. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-Play-TV-PS3/dp/B0017UV0UG   Knowing Microsoft the "Live Sky" will fizzle out or have silly DRM...


----------



## jæd (Jun 23, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> at twice the price



Better than waiting around for the postman...


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 23, 2009)

jæd said:


> Better than waiting around for the postman...



xboxhater


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 23, 2009)

D'you know, I'd completely forgotten about the play TV...


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 23, 2009)

Don't want to get into a fanboi argument coz as I have said both machines are great with pro's and cons for each

and I'm not an idiot that has to be loyal to one machine over the other.

some people on these boards are just too blind and short sited to see that both machines are great bits of kit.

I am not one of these suckers


----------



## jæd (Jun 23, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> xboxhater



Not really. They're nice little consoles. But they suffer from the usual Microsoft syndrome of knocking something out for the cheapest amount with the usual consequences. 

If you want a basic console then get an Xbox, but make sure you choose the correct model. If you want a media center that can also play games get a PS3.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Well, then the PS3 is probably the way to go but you're stuck with a machine which primary selling point is it plays a disc format that will be obsolete in a few years.


You can d/l games direct to the ps3, you don't need discs?!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 23, 2009)

You can't dl BRDs over PSN...yet...


----------



## jæd (Jun 23, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> You can d/l games direct to the ps3, you don't need discs?!



You can also stream files across the network, and also download video from the Play Station Network. Although their selection is limited I can see Sony expanding this...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> You can't dl BRDs over PSN...yet...


can't be that far off tho surely?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 23, 2009)

Shouldn't think so - altho it's success, or otherwise, would very much depend on how much DRM was included with the downloads - after all, I like to keep my movies, and my PS3's only got an 80GB HDD...that's about 10 -15 BRDs before you include any other crap you've got on it...of course, it's easy to install a bigger HDD and/or plug one in the back I suppose...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2009)

spose, not considered the memory issue really. not sure if i've actually seen a BRD anyway yet?!  i can say that dvds look absolutely outstanding in playback on the ps3, far better than the dedicated philips dvd player that we had previously.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 23, 2009)

Ha ha, get yourself a BRD mate - to start you off I'd recommend Blue Planet and Dark Knight...do you have an HD tellybox? And yeah, the DVD upscaling software is peachy too...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 23, 2009)

I would go with no. 

But that's a personal point of view.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 23, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> at twice the price



With less games, and obsolete in a matter of years...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 23, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Don't want to get into a fanboi argument coz as I have said both machines are great with pro's and cons for each
> 
> and I'm not an idiot that has to be loyal to one machine over the other.
> 
> ...



We're just having a bit of fun, I aint a fanboi just love winding up those that are.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 23, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> We're just having a bit of fun, I aint a fanboi just love winding up those that are.



I wasn't having a pop at you


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 23, 2009)

I've got a PS3, which I'm very happy with, mainly because I was looking for a replacement DVD player, I like quirky Japanese games and most of my friends have PS3s not XBoxes, but the XBox is looking very tempting price wise atm.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 23, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I wasn't having a pop at you



You were and you're totally WRONG!


----------



## mattie (Jun 24, 2009)

jæd said:


> Not Sky content, but you record TV to your hard disk. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-Play-TV-PS3/dp/B0017UV0UG   Knowing Microsoft the "Live Sky" will fizzle out or have silly DRM...



I've just ordered that, along with the bluetooth remote and a 320Gb hard drive.  

I'll finally be able to get channel 5.  Woohoo.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 26, 2009)

I am absolutely none the wiser. 




Thanks for the answers though.

One thing - I'm not sure it was answered (apols if it was) - is there something like XBOX arcade for the PS3?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 26, 2009)

having both and the telly to match them (and the elite xbox rather than the standard one) I have to say the reports of better picture from ps3 to xbox isn't really ture if you know which games have been ported from one console to the other.  Games programmed for the xbox suprisingly work better on the xbox games programed for the ps3 better on the ps3 no great suprises there...

I have to say though that personally I find the controllers akin to hand rape on the xbox and after as little time as 20 mins playing my knuckles are hurting in a way which they don't on the ps3 or even the wii, cube, 64...  they are better than the original xbox controllers but not by much.  

noise wise the ps3 is significantly quiter than the xbox.

Both have the capablities to work as a media server pretty much seemlessly though tbh ps3 media server removes the need for supported formats on either machine as it uses your pc to do the conversion. 

online the xbox is a better online experince but the ps3 isn't bad these days and with home being launched some time at the end of this year online gaming will be much more like secondlife or warcraft in terms of it's experince more like mmorpg is... 

so if oyu've got a decnet internet connection and small hands get a ps3 if you've got larger hands get the 360 either one will serve your purpose...

my ps3 get's used nightly my xbox monthly... this may not be true for others chris filter here sold his ps3 i think as he never used it and was the reverse of my playing habits so it's swings and round abouts...

final word though is that there is more side by side on the sofa multi player games on the xbox than there is on the ps3 communical gaming isn't really where the ps3 is at on as many titles (and in some bad ports even the same title)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 26, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> I am absolutely none the wiser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not really no.  

But look on ebay for a second hand ps3 60 gig (more usb ports plays ps2 games the latest batch don't play ps2 games at all and have 2 usb slots) which is comparible to an arcade price...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you have one gamer profile for online games or different ones for each game on the PS3?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 27, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> not really no.
> 
> But look on ebay for a second hand ps3 60 gig (more usb ports plays ps2 games the latest batch don't play ps2 games at all and have 2 usb slots) which is comparible to an arcade price...



Sorry, I think I'm getting everything all confused. I mean XBOX Live Arcade - where you get the old school games and stuff. 

How does that work? You pay for XBOX Live, and then you get access to multiplayer but also the XBOX Live Arcade? And then you pay for those old school games, but can also dl normal new games (or buy on disc)?

Sorry to be so monumentally dim.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 27, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Sorry, I think I'm getting everything all confused. I mean XBOX Live Arcade - where you get the old school games and stuff.
> 
> How does that work? You pay for XBOX Live, and then you get access to multiplayer but also the XBOX Live Arcade? And then you pay for those old school games, but can also dl normal new games (or buy on disc)?
> 
> Sorry to be so monumentally dim.



does it have a shopping function yes.  

film shopping no. not til home is fully launched it's there it works in principal but there is no content at all for films as yet other than sony paid for shorts which are kinda arty and more worthy of current tv. no films. 

music video for free (anything from sonys back catalogue and with play full pvr digital tv connection and a few other nice odd's and sods kinda the yin to the xbox's sky pvr yang).

you can dl games and patches and updates and ting some games the updates are xbox only (well for the next year, 1 year exclusivity deals on some aspects fall out 3 for example xbox only expansion for 1 year) other games are updated at the same time often with more reliable fixes too. 

ps3 gets updates approxminately 1 every 8 to 10 weeks xbox expansions happen every spring and fall.  

each have an extensive online back catalogue sonys is less however than xboxlive by virtue of being a newer system xboxlive has a larger catalogue of games and retro games but a large percentage of them are old ps2 games or old xbox games in fact pretty much all the old 2nd gen games are there but on the ps3 PSN (the shopping) you paya cash price in xbox live you pay a credit price with real cash.  

Personally I feel agreeved to spend what can be upto £6.50 in terms of credit value on a game which costs £3.49 from the PSN joust being a good example.  I feel there's less obfiscation in pricing... 

pretty much inside of the xboxlive is the standard windows ethic of if you want more you've got to pay for that feature.  which works to a point.  

sony just deals with money which is more honest. 

the shopping exerience and online experince is more refined in terms of technology in particlar intergration on the xbox.  

largley in part to sony's over zealious trumpeting of home which hasn't borne real fruit yet.  so they simply didn't develope the 2nd gen system which is what xboxlive is (comparibl to a web 2.0 website for your console in reality) but sony keep not releasing home to people and are still betaing it so it's vapour wear for all but a small group of people. I've got it it's not very intresting other than as a technical demo a slightly odder version of chat and quite a lot like they read Idoru before making it and had spent a lot of time on second life... 

that beign said some of the personaliseation features and functions are truely stunning and it works with heavy traffic too you can game from insite it and it is pretty much seamless in most places... 

but it's other failing is no ones got it so it's entirely unusable with other ps3 owners... 

In the future we hope this will come on line further down the track i've gone through my first blu ray unit but i've repaced it really easily.  Long term care the xbox when it dies you buy a new one, ps3 you can repair them and get them working fine you can also stick bigger hard drives in them which are any laptop hard drives as opposed to the xboxs locked to the machine hard drives... full instructions on how to remove them are provided and you can upgrade with out voiding your warrenty they even advise to remove your hard drive if you need to send it back for repairs.

xbox has a longer warrenty that the ps3 ps3 doens't really need one unless you had an early one with a flaky blu ray drive (which some of us did) then they don't go wrong often and when they do freeze they just need to be rebooted... 

ps3 controllers as well have inbuilt batteries and last significantly longer than the double aa battery packs or recargeables you can get for the xbox.  recharge times in practise at least the ps3 is much quicker at charging to full pad.  ps3 pads tunr off after a period which you set rather than the very long self cancelling of the xbox pads.

All of these things to me make the ps3 a little better as a system than the xbox.  the detailing is more refined on the ps3 than in some parts postivley agricultureal feature set of xbox.  Btut he xbox beats hands down it's online experince but you have to pay for that so you'd expect that it'd be better otherwise why'd you thorw money at it?  Ps 3 online is free all of it no paid for account needed just a psn id which is free to sign up for and indeed part of the intialiseation process and set up of the ps3 anyways.  you pay for things not for features really is the difference between the two.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 27, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Do you have one gamer profile for online games or different ones for each game on the PS3?



yes and yes... you have throphies and the like and you have a profile for a particular game too so i can see you online from mine and see you profile trophies etc or i can see you n game and see you particlar throiphies for that game. 

again it's not as developed in the PSN but it's pure genius in home., you should come over and look at it have a ply as a technical demo it's got so much potnetial even though it's not out, I know youll like it, but also that you;ll bitch that it's not out yet..


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 27, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Sorry, I think I'm getting everything all confused. I mean XBOX Live Arcade - where you get the old school games and stuff.
> 
> How does that work? You pay for XBOX Live, and then you get access to multiplayer but also the XBOX Live Arcade? And then you pay for those old school games, but can also dl normal new games (or buy on disc)?
> 
> Sorry to be so monumentally dim.



You can download games from the Playstation Store which is roughly equivalent to XBOX Live Arcade. So 'yes' is the answer to your original question.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> yes and yes... you have throphies and the like and you have a profile for a particular game too so i can see you online from mine and see you profile trophies etc or i can see you n game and see you particlar throiphies for that game.
> 
> again it's not as developed in the PSN but it's pure genius in home., you should come over and look at it have a ply as a technical demo it's got so much potnetial even though it's not out, *I know youll like it, but also that you;ll bitch that it's not out yet.. *


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> but sony keep not releasing home to people and are still betaing it so it's vapour wear for all but a small group of people. I've got it it's not very intresting other than as a technical demo a slightly odder version of chat and quite a lot like they read Idoru before making it and had spent a lot of time on second life...



Eh? Its been in open beta since last December as far as I know, anybody can get it if they want.

Its not that interesting and there is no way Im going to pay real money for imaginary clothing. Or at least not at the prices they currently sell a (very limited) range of stuff for your avatar at.

Overall I am enjoying the PS3, I like how much quieter it is than the 360, I love the bluray and dvd upscaling. The online experience, downloads etc does not feel as polished as the 360, and the ps3 does not feel more powerful/better graphics than the 360 to me, but its early days for my experience so far. I think the controller suits my hands better and Im enjoying Zen Pinball.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 20, 2021)

So while everyone drools over a PS5, I thought I'd play the top exclusives for the PS3.  
The slim is £50-60 with the odd game.  Sony are keeping the store open and games are £5 and there are a selection of very decent games on the PS3 I've never played.

Now is a good time to get one it seems.


----------



## Mattym (Aug 21, 2021)

Still have mine set up, along with a Wii.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 21, 2021)

I've got one at my brothers house for netflix and street fighter. Noisy tho.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 25, 2021)

Mattym said:


> Still have mine set up, along with a Wii.


I have both a PS3 and a Wii still, although they live in a basket at the back of a cupboard, and only get brought out when someone fancies playing Sonic Racing or Wii bowling.


----------



## Mattym (Aug 25, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I have both a PS3 and a Wii still, although they live in a basket at the back of a cupboard, and only get brought out when someone fancies playing Sonic Racing or Wii bowling.


Which is where I'm hoping mine will be, if I can get one of the new/current generation consoles.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 25, 2021)

My PS3 died a few weeks ago (games
 / console freezes constantly), will prob go for a PS4 next if there's any cheap, don't play enough to justify a 5.


----------

